# Gheenoe Skiff



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Gotta be quick on classifieds locally. They dont hang around. You could always pay someone a couple hundred to drive one to you, but then you get no chance to inspect before hand.
I'm hoping a 13' pops up soon.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Some guy on this thread is about to list one in Texas in your price range. 








ISO skiff got $6k cash what ya got


Looking for a good little skiff got $6k why is out there . Was looking at gheenoe classics ,




www.microskiff.com


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Gotta live in the classifieds.....lol


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

I just posted on the Gheenoholics web site


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

We have the same problem here on the East Coast anywhere north of Charleston. Very few Gheenoes around those that are don't seem to come up for sale often.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Hey guys check out Trick My Skiff there are quiet a few on it plus a few small skiffs for sale.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@Dobre Did you sell your nose-job Gheenoe yet?


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

KurtActual said:


> @Dobre Did you sell your nose-job Gheenoe yet?


lol this post is over 2 years old. But yes someone has claimed that gheenoe already.


----------

